
World’s Smallest Tape Recorder Stored in Bacteria - hughes73
http://protribune.com/worlds-smallest-tape-recorder-stored-in-bacteria/
======
appleflaxen
misleading title:

makes it seem as if it's recording sound. in reality, it's just a mechanism to
incorporate time into the dna material.

(has nothing to do with sound energy at all).

------
maj0rhn
Looks to me like a bot generated the article, given its weird capitalization
and inconsitent internal references. Here is the press release from Columbia
University:

[http://newsroom.cumc.columbia.edu/blog/2017/11/23/microbe-
ta...](http://newsroom.cumc.columbia.edu/blog/2017/11/23/microbe-tape-
recorder/)

~~~
mysterypie
Can a HN admin please change the link to the one that maj0rhn gives above? It
seems to be the original source and better written and includes diagrams.

I also felt that the Pro Tribune version of the articles was bot-generated
because of the capitalization: "that helps Enzymes known as", "changing signs
with Electronics", "in response to a Particular signal". They occur at roughly
the same column position, so it looks like the result of a fixed-line-length
copy&paste into a word processor that auto-capitalized each new line. Horrible
editing for them to not notice this.

~~~
jloughry
Interestingly, it's been updated to fix those since you wrote this. Someone is
paying attention.

